
Army to spend $50 million on video games - zsection
http://www.komonews.com/news/tech/35133269.html
======
tlrobinson
In college I tested a video game developed for the army. It wasn't combat
related, but rather aimed to help soldiers learn to deal with the middle
eastern cultural differences. Like various customs and what sorts of things
would be considered offensive.

